# Outdoor Teak Bench Being Chewed?



## 22go (May 22, 2010)

We recently placed a teak bench outside. Since day one, something has left notches and splintering. Some of the notches are on the top so we are ruling out rabbits. It may be deer or woodpeckers. Any thoughts? We have sprayed with rabbit and deer control but the chewing continues.


----------



## geekette (May 22, 2010)

Have never had that kind of damage.  were surrounded by rabbits at teh old place, have tons of deer here.  I don't think it's either of them.

Woodpeckers can be incredibly destructive, but their marks are fairly distinctive - holes from pecking - and I think your bench would not likely have the goodies they would be seeking.

Carpenter bees are a problem, but they seem to also burrow, make holes for themselves.  What about possum or even raccoons?  neighborhood cat?  some kind of bird trying to strip off parts for a nest?

dunno, be interesting to find out.  can you put a time-lapse camera on it so you can see overnight or during the day?


----------



## 26weeker (May 22, 2010)

our mailbox post is a favorite for chipmunks and squirrels. why they choose that over trees or fence posts i don't know.


----------



## cotraveller (May 22, 2010)

It could be squirrels.  We have damage on our house siding that repair people attributed to squirrels.  They have also been caught in the act of chewing on our neighbors patio furniture.  More damage.

Squirrels are cute little critters aren't they?  Or mean nasty rodents. Depends on what they are up to.


----------



## pedro47 (May 22, 2010)

could be squirrels, or even a baby beavers shaving their teeth.


----------



## 22go (May 22, 2010)

We never thought of squirrels. Our area is overrun with them so it is possible they are cheming on the teak. Any suggestions??
Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## irish (May 22, 2010)

spray with ammonia?


----------



## scrapngen (May 22, 2010)

or try spraying w/vinegar??


----------



## nicklinneh (May 22, 2010)

if the holes are 3/8 in. and quite round and go in a good ways, it's carpenter bees. GET 'EM BECAUSE THEY WORK FAST! You probably have some blooming flowers nearby. -ken


----------



## 22go (May 23, 2010)

It is not carpenter bees because the marks are definitely from teeth. We will try spraying and hope that will work. Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (May 23, 2010)

I knew a guy who tried to keep deer from chewing up his garden by urinating in a perimeter around it. AFAIK, it worked.

The ag-agent had advised collecting it in a bottle, but he apparently believed that he had  consumed a sufficient quantity of beer to make that unnecessary.


----------



## geekette (May 23, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> I knew a guy who tried to keep deer from chewing up his garden buy urinating in a perimeter around it. AFAIK, it worked.
> 
> The ag-agent had advised collecting it in a bottle, but he apparently believed that he has consumed a sufficient quantity of beer to make that unnecessary.



:hysterical:


----------



## RonB (May 23, 2010)

A photo with a ruler in it to show the size of the marks might help. It could be that the wood has been treated with something that attracts the culprit.
For some reason, the squirrels in my area like to chew on the plastic gas cap on the gas can. I keep it outside, but under a roof.
Ron


----------



## riverdees05 (May 23, 2010)

Maybe a live animal trap would work.  We used one at our last home, caught them and then relocated them far enough away that they didn't come back.  Them come in two or three different sizes.


----------



## Moosie (May 23, 2010)

Our garage doors have siding attached to match the house, stained pine I believe.  Many years after hearing a very loud gnawing sound, and after noticing bare wood showing, he went down to see what was up. As he opened the front door to see a porcupine just looked over at him and began again.  He shut the door damn fast.  It went on for a while, and I sprayed the door with everything I could think of, no help.  It actually over time ate right down to the original door.

We thought that maybe it was due to the salt that gets absorbed from winter weather here.  It finally stoped for years.

But we had the house restained last July, and noticed it again in the fall.


----------



## pjrose (May 23, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> I knew a guy who tried to keep deer from chewing up his garden buy urinating in a perimeter around it. AFAIK, it worked.
> 
> The ag-agent had advised collecting it in a bottle, but he apparently believed that he has consumed a sufficient quantity of beer to make that unnecessary.



DH and DS tried that method too, but it didn't work, or not for long.  When the kids were still in diapers, we would roll up a few used (wet only) diapers and distribute them under some of the shrubs.  It worked, the deer stayed away 

You can buy powdered fox urine at garden stores.  The question is, do you want to sit on your nice teak bench with powdered fox urine sprinkled around it?


----------



## ScoopKona (May 24, 2010)

pjrose said:


> The question is, do you want to sit on your nice teak bench with powdered fox urine sprinkled around it?



Usually, I have to pay _extra_ for that. Giggity giggity giggity!


----------



## pjrose (May 24, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> Usually, I have to pay _extra_ for that. Giggity giggity giggity!



Ewwwwwww.....

That made me think of the dried alien goose esophagi......


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (May 24, 2010)

Have you considered taking the pocket knife away from your kids/grandkids?  

That was my first thought...


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 24, 2010)

Leave a few different foods out and see what they like best!

I would leave them a note and ask them please don't gnaw my bench!

That should work if they are blond!


----------



## Sea Six (May 25, 2010)

Squirrels love to chew on wood to sharpen their teeth.  Their front teeth keep growing, so they need to chew like that so the teeth don't get too long.


----------

